
Introducing DoveCôte: Microservices as a Solution - fatiherikli
https://medium.com/@dashersw/introducing-dovec%C3%B4te-f9383a34ed09#.iqws60ct4
======
sfunk1x
Was it necessary to hijack the Dovecot identity?

~~~
dashersw
It's totally a coincidence. The name aligns with the underlying library,
cote.js, and is a cute analogy for microservices.

